

American Education is failing black males. Here’s how we fix it. - ashrust
http://blog.sendhub.com/post/18444770376/american-education-is-failing-black-males-heres-how

======
greyfade
No, here's how you fix it:

Treat them as students in need of an education. Ignore all else. They are
students. They need education. Everything else - income, place of birth, place
of residence, race, sexual orientation, anything else - is completely and
utterly irrelevant.

------
Alex3917
Of all the reasons for the black-white achievement gap, access to computers is
pretty much the least of the problems. Interesting ideas, but bad title.

~~~
gjohnson
Would welcome your thoughts on what tops the list.

~~~
Alex3917
Parenting, tracking, and peer groups probably top the list.

Check out a copy of Hart & Risley's book Meaningful Differences in the
Everyday Experience of Young American Children to understand the effect of
parenting.

To understand the tracking and peer group, just pick up a book that summarizes
all the most important research on education. Two good ones are Equality and
Achievement by Riordan, and Visible Learning by John Hattie.

